# Visa Granted (Spouse) But not received any Email from CO.



## jagz007 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi All, In my Immi account I can see status as finalised and Visa Granted. It is for spouse visa. Its been more than 15 days that visa is granted. I was told that I will shortly receive Email from CO regarding Visa Grant number and other documents. I waited for one week then I called us OZ embassy in my country(India) a lady advised me that due to some technical issue the Visa grant number is not getting generated. She said she is escalating the issue to her supervisor. then same day I received call from her supervisor. He said that this is known issue as some other applicants has reported the same issue. He said that he is going to open a ticket on priority with the concerned department and in next 2-3 days issue will be resolved. But it was not resolved. So I wrote email to check the current status of the ticket. They replied that issue is still being worked upon and will inform m once it is fixed and advised me to not travel.

I asked them to issue me visa sticker as it was done in old days and the Visa number can be updated in there system once it starts working. Still waiting for reply from them. 

Just want to know is this know issue. if someone has faced such issue in past how long did it took to get it resolved. Is there specific email ID which can add some speed to resolution.

Or the ppl facing issue should wite Email to Immigration minister to add some weight to the issue.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Jagz007

You can view your grant notice from within your ImmiAccount. 

Just open your application and click on 'View Grant Letter" under your name. 

The email is not very important then, as you can always access it from ImmiAccount. We printed ours out from there.

They are not doing visa stickers any more, so I would not waste your time asking. Just carry a a printed copy of your grant notice with your passport.

Congratulations on your grant.


----------



## jagz007 (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks Dinkum, I hav also tried it from inside of my immi account. This is the message I get when I try to seen letter "This application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence"

please suggest. What next to do.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Grant letter cannot be viewed.*

Hi Jags007

I guess you should click on "View Application Mailbox' above your name, to see if there is any other letter that may help. If there is nothing helpful there I would wait for a bit longer.

Make sure you get screen shots of all the screens that say application granted etc, for your future reference Keep detailed records of all conversations with DIBP and the embassy - names dates times etc. You could use the ImmiAccount "Feedback" (not sure where it is but a simple search should find it.) I would not try to escalate it any more for at least another week. Then another phone call may help. And an email.

Wish I could be more help. 



jagz007 said:


> Thanks Dinkum, I hav also tried it from inside of my immi account. This is the message I get when I try to seen letter "This application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence"
> 
> please suggest. What next to do.


----------



## jagz007 (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks, Why are you saying to keep screen shot is it something fishy? I have got screen shots. I dont want to escalate it but just wanna bring this issue to be noticed. Anyway will wait till I get it updated. Checked the email Inbox in Immi account.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Granted, but now Grant notice viewable*

Hi Jagz007

Nothing fishy. It is always good practice to keep screen shots as evidence of the problem at later stages. My feeling is that it is a technical issue with the Immiaccount system, but we cannot be sure. I would check the "View Grant letter' and correspondence in your Immiaccount every day. It is getting more serious I think. Sincerely wish I could help more. I think you should call them again and explain the length of time you have been caught in this limbo. Maybe other seniors here can help. Or put your problem to Mark , in the 'Ask Mark' thread. My thoughts are with you. 



jagz007 said:


> Thanks, Why are you saying to keep screen shot is it something fishy? I have got screen shots. I dont want to escalate it but just wanna bring this issue to be noticed. Anyway will wait till I get it updated. Checked the email Inbox in Immi account.


----------



## vignesh_ss (May 3, 2016)

*Facing the same issue*

Hi Jag,

I am facing the same issue. I got the grant letter and for me and wife I could see from the immi account that the application has been granted. The letter is viewable only for me but not for my wife. Has this issue been resolved? May I know how long did it take for you and what did you do get it resolved?

Your response is very much appreciated.

P.S - I dropped an email to [email protected] mentioning the same and awaiting for the response.


----------



## bassemgadallah (Apr 6, 2014)

Exactly the same issue happened to me, me and my family have been granted a visa except my son, I will wait for a couple of days and then send them an email to report this problem. please let me know if you have any updates
Thanks


----------



## vignesh_ss (May 3, 2016)

Hi Jag,

Could you please let me know how did this issue get resolved for you? How did it take ?


----------



## vignesh_ss (May 3, 2016)

Hi 

My wife got the grant letter too, it was delayed due to mail server issues and she got it after a week I got the letter.


----------



## pappu (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi All!!. 
Am new to this forum, i could read from previous posts that U guys are extremely helpful each other!!!
I had applied for subclass 190(NSW), in Aug 2016 as Primary applicant and wife and daughter as dependants. My Vevo and Immi Account shows that my visa is granted on 15 sep 2016, but i am not able to access the grant letter as it says "This application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence."

But I am unable to see correspondence in the "view application inbox" section as well. Though there was an earlier communication listed, message there shows as "The applicant has not agreed to receive electronic correspondence for this application.
We tried to communicate via email([email protected]) twice,but not not recived any response till now. Bit corncerned...about this. if any one facing the same issue?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

pappu said:


> Hi All!!.
> Am new to this forum, i could read from previous posts that U guys are extremely helpful each other!!!
> I had applied for subclass 190(NSW), in Aug 2016 as Primary applicant and wife and daughter as dependants. My Vevo and Immi Account shows that my visa is granted on 15 sep 2016, but i am not able to access the grant letter as it says "This application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence."
> 
> ...


I'd suggest calling them to bring it to their attention.


----------



## pappu (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I'd suggest calling them to bring it to their attention.


Thanks for the response Rayne!!!
But..Yes we tried calling them as well , and after long wait they suggested to send a mail to the same email id. That was when we sent the mail second time


----------

